# Carmera Identification?? Victory Go Eagle Camera 1937



## hkrish (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello There.

A few years back I bought a camera at a Discovery Thrift shops for $10. I recently went through a few of my vintage camera just for nostalgia's sake and ran across it again. I have look all over the majority of the internet and can't seem to find much on it. All I could really find was this:

 [LINK] 

The camera is known as a Victory Go Anastigmat Eagle Camera from 1937. Its a Japanese camera made just before WWII broke out when the Japanese sides with Germany. I know that the majority of all Japanese paraphernalia and merchandise was destroyed after the Pearl Harbor bombing in 1941. I would assume that it is pretty rare because the webpage notes that there are only a few "surviving examples" that were 1936 and *one* that was 1937 If anyone has any information about this camera, please let me know! I don't really care about its worth, though that would be nice to know. I mostly would just like to know the story behind the camera! Thanks everyone!!

PS: I'll post pictures as soon as I get home​


----------



## hkrish (Sep 19, 2013)

Here are the pictures. Pardon the bad phone pictures. Wanted to just get them up. Also, I know that the face plate to the camera is missing. I'm thinking maybe this thing has a cool story behind it. =)


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's what I can dig up so far. It's a Type 1937. Eagle Camera is a brand name, probably manufactured a part of it. Looks like it takes 127 film. Hopefully this should answer your questions other than what it's worth.

Victory - Camerapedia


----------



## hkrish (Sep 19, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> Here's what I can dig up so far. It's a Type 1937. Eagle Camera is a brand name, probably manufactured a part of it. Looks like it takes 127 film. Hopefully this should answer your questions other than what it's worth.
> 
> Victory - Camerapedia



Thank you very much for taking a look, but it looks as though this page is the same as the one I had found. =) w


----------



## compur (Sep 19, 2013)

You have the make, model and date, place of manufacture.  What else do you want to know?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 19, 2013)

There isn't much else I could find about Victory, unfortunately. Looks like you found yourself a bit of an oddity. It looks like it's missing the bed, but for display purposes, it still looks pretty good.


----------



## hkrish (Sep 19, 2013)

compur said:


> You have the make, model and date, place of manufacture.  What else do you want to know?



I'd really like to know what happened to the company, the rarity of the camera, which I guess I can surmise from the mention of there only being one surviving from 1937, and any thing else really. I cannot find anything about the company either. I guess I'm really looking to see if anyone else has ever seen it before. =)


----------



## hkrish (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah? =) Thanks for taking a look! It is a bit of an oddity I guess. I can't seem to find anything about the Victory company either.


----------

